# Any top tips for pad priming?



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Just as the above really, I go with a line of product first off to prime, anyone got any better methods?.

I saw Gloss It EVP Pad Prime on PB and wondered it it was worth the money?.

Cheers Danno.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*Priming / Seasoning Pads*

Don't use a quick detailer or a pad conditioner as they are usually formulated with silicones, oils, waxes, polymers, gloss enhancers, which will negatively affect the polish lubrication (exception Meguiar's Final Inspection Spray, diluted 1:1 distilled water) spraying water while polishing can cause the foam pads abrasives to aquaplane, as water for all intents and purposes is incompressible, so that the pad and the abrasive don't have actual surface contact, thereby negatively impacting the polishing process. Spread the polish / compound over the pad evenly and ensure it is absorbed into the foam, then spread that polish onto the pad by hand until it becomes 80% saturated.

To apply to the paint surface; lightly raise the back of the machine so you are working with the top 1/3 of the pad. After polishing for a minute or two the pad will become more evenly saturated with product and actually become softer from friction induced heat build-up (seasoned). At this point, you can safely transition from a tilted up to a flat polishing position. Every time you put a fresh pad on your machine (and this should be done often) you should prime and then season it for a minute or two before "flat" polishing.

Once the pad has been seasoned (pad should be 80% saturated with product being used to compound / polish) you can reduce the amount of polish / compound applied to the pad for subsequent passes; dependent upon what you're trying to accomplish. If you use too much polish or compound the oils will cause the surface to become over lubricated, which will negatively impact the abrasive abilities

Some advantages to pad priming:
•	Increased cutting ability
•	Better surface finish
•	Eliminates carrier system (solvent) flashing problems
•	Surface is more evenly polished and polisher is easier to control

When you prime entire pad, by spreading the abrasives uniformly and by keeping the pad flat thus ensuring constant paint / polish contact it becomes similar to a piece of wet-sanding finishing paper, the oils in the polish provide the lubrication (like the water does in wet-sanding)

*Polish Lubrication*

Gloss It EVP Pad Prime is high-grade lubricating oil that greatly extends machine polishing times and enables polishes to break down properly, even on the softest of paints. It helps to extend pad life and reduce the amount of polish used, and therefore pays for itself in the long run. Works exceptionally well in hot and humid conditions, where it prevents polishes from flashing off too quickly, and is also useful in cold and damp conditions, where it prevents temperature-sensitive polishes like Menzerna RD3.02 from clumping up and becoming unusable.

*Designed to be used sparingly;* only a single drop is required per panel to be polished; for best results, add the drop to the centre of the pad and then place the pad on to the panel to be polished and run your machine for a few seconds at low speed to spread the oil evenly over the face of the pad.

An extract from one of a series of unbiased Detailing Technical Papers, a library of educational materials that has become the #1 reference for car care on the Internet

I more than appreciate these articles are very technical in content and therefore will not appeal to every detailers level of knowledge or experience. But chances are you'll learn something about detailing if you read any of these.

*© TOGWT ™ Ltd Copyright 2002-2010, all rights reserved​*


----------



## T25DOC (Jan 11, 2010)

Very helpful - thank you


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I used this the other day, do you have any thoughts on it?

I found it worked quite well and do 'what it says on the tin', but is it like what you mention above re. silicons and the such?

How come LT is not counted? I was under the impression it had silicon in it. 

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/product_p/pd%20condit.htm

I'm confused, how can a pad conditioner spray not be suitable for the job I'm told on the bottle it's made for?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

When machine polishing, I do use a quick detailer as an _initla pad prime_ and find no adverse affects to its use over using either simply water or none at all... indeed, I find the use of a basic quick detailer (Last Touch, Final Inspection - some silicon based, some not) to be good for initial "dampening" of the pad but thereafter I will not use anything on the pads as I find that the Menzerna, 3M and Meguiars polishes I use are perfectly well lubed such that they don't need any additional products on the pad beyond the initial spritz.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah same here Dave, I only use the above for the first use of each pad and no more than that. Even then it's only one or two skooshes.

That bottle of CG stuff's going to last yonks! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

Is the Meguiars Quick Detailer (I think its in the NXT line?) suitable for the initial dampening of the pad?

Any tips on priming with polish after that? I've seen so many different ways, some show a cross of polish on the pad, some show doing a line of polish up the paint work (whilst holding the leading edge off the paint).


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

I do initial polish with a cross with each line about 2 or 3 inches long. Each pass after that 3 skittle sized blobs.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I use megs LT as well...

:thumb:


----------



## DetailedDave (Feb 28, 2010)

Slightly related.. but having spent a few hours with a pad, I've experimented with two options fof after-care prior to priming the next time the pad comes out. 

Initially, I washed my pads, although the larger pads are taking an age to dry naturally. The second thing I tried was to keep the pad primed and seal it in a ziplock bag till next use.

Is there something else I should be doing, or either of the above I shouldnt be doing?

I haven't quite mastered the priming yet, but want to ensure I perfect a process so I can get on with the polishing.

Many thanks


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

I also use Last Touch diluted 1:1.

As for priming, you simply need to spray the pad once prior to priming your pad with polish for the polishing stage. I found 3M and Meguiars polishes to be fairly lubricated in nature as opposed to Menz polishes. 

If you have a spare panel, it is also an idea to prime your pad with QD and then run the pad at slow speed over the spare panel to generate a little heat in the pad before you begin work on the car. This ensures the pad is primed and has generated enough heat which helps with the first application of polish. This is my experience and something I always do before applying the pad to the car I am working on.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I never spray anything on my pads and only use EVP on sticky paints. To prime a pad I'll just apply twice the amount of polish I normally do (so 4 or 5 pea sized blobs instead of a couple), start the machine at 600/900 rpms and hold it on the spot for 2 or 3 seconds and then begin polishing, this has always worked well for me


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

I think we all have different methods and processes for polishing. 

Some tend to prime their pads with QD whereas others prime their pads with a touch more polish first time round. 

If I'm using Menz, I always use a mist of QD before priming the pad with polish. However, if I'm using Meguiars or 3M Ultrafina there really is no need as the polishes are very lubricated in nature.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

Dave KG said:


> When machine polishing, I do use a quick detailer as an _initla pad prime_ and find no adverse affects to its use over using either simply water or none at all... indeed, I find the use of a basic quick detailer (Last Touch, Final Inspection - some silicon based, some not) to be good for initial "dampening" of the pad but thereafter I will not use anything on the pads as I find that the Menzerna, 3M and Meguiars polishes I use are perfectly well lubed such that they don't need any additional products on the pad beyond the initial spritz.


Exactly my thoughts:thumb:


----------

